# below ground plumbing schematic



## tull4ever (Jun 6, 2012)

I've looked and looked but I haven't been able to locate a basic plumbing schematic for a below water-line install of pump, filter, water fall, and solar connections. Maybe there's a secret I don't know? Please advise! Thanks in advance... Paul.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 9, 2012)

What I sense from your post is that the mechanicals are located below the waterline of the pool itself?

Forgive me, but why does it look differently from the piping of a typical system?  Assuming your equipment location is water tight, all piping should be per usual for inflow and output.  The pump and filter do not care where they are located  --  unless they are so far downhill that there is a "head" problem with the slope.  That would be addressed by a larger pump.

Maybe I am missing something here, but it seems you could just use typical pipe layout and add the necessary "L" to divert the water  . . .  YES?


----------



## tull4ever (Jun 10, 2012)

CallMeVilla, 

I'm a novice with pools but believe to have a mechanical understanding of why I'm placing the mechanicals under the waterline! Actually there's two reasons for moving the equipment; 1. flow efficiency, and 2. an outdoor kitchen wood burning oven over the equipment bay... aggressive i know! 

Your quote "head problem with the slope" is one of my concerns with mechanicals under the waterline. I was making an assumptions that there would have to be an additional something between the pump and the pool to stop the water from entering the pump while its down for cleaning of filter and pump?

In my search; I found two sets of schematics literally stating above waterline install, having me believe that there is more to it then - my assumption - of just putting a riser between the pool and pump.

Does this make sense? 

Also my lingo is not up to speed, what do you mean by "and add the necessary "L" to divert the water", is this the riser issue I speak of?

Thanks again, 
Paul...


----------



## tull4ever (Jun 10, 2012)

CallMeVilla,

Just wanted to clarify that I understood the head problem would require a larger pump to push water up the slope...and I'm expecting to only be under the waterline by some 6 to 12 inches.

Thank again...


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 15, 2012)

Am working at a site where the pool equipment is in what we call "the vault"  --  well below grade and the water line of the pool.  I'll take detailed pics for you and consult with the contractor doing the installation.

This might give you immediate, real world schematics, OK?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 15, 2012)

Took some pics at the job site.  You will see that "the vault" is where the mechanicals are being located, which is below the water line of the pool.  Taken not of the drain stub which will carry water out of the pit and off to the drain.  Also note the rebar for the next phase which will be building block walls for the vault.

I will talk to the pool contractor next week to see if I can get plans (if they exist) to send you.

Good luck with your project.


----------

